

Cyber crime: states use hackers to do digital dirty work - jeo1234
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/78c46db4-52da-11e5-b029-b9d50a74fd14.html

======
04rob
Brian Krebs posted about an interesting real world example of this the other
day:

[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/08/inside-
the-100m-business...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/08/inside-
the-100m-business-club-crime-gang/)

